# Bodypower expo 2010



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

anyone else off to BODYPOWER EXPO 2010 this next weekend?


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

yes mate ill be there on the saturday,cant wait.


----------



## Strong_billong (Mar 25, 2010)

Yep sat for me too!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I have been thinking about it but the Britain is on the following week in Southport???????


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Was going on Sunday but realised I had already made plans weeks ago so might make the Saturday


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

im there on sat


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

We're there all weekend with 30% off all supplements and 20% all clothing and a stand full of some of the biggest names in British bodybuilding.

Get yer ass down and bring 2 things guys - a camera and money!


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

wow ... what an experience. i have so many pics. i will upload some of the best ones shortly.


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

I really enjoyed it met some great stars (check out my log).


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

I have posted my pics into an album on my profile!!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

We were mental busy, thanks to all who dropped by and said hello.

Other than booths with Jay, Dennis Wolf, Phil Heath and Cormier we were busiest, Louise Rogers and James Thomson had their pictures taken more times than Cheryl Cole getting out a car with no knickers on!


----------



## Louise (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey!

What an amazing event for Extreme!

I am actually quite shocked at how busy it was to be honest.. It's taken me a few days to get over it.

Pleasure working with everyone on the team :clap2:

Here's a couple of pics when flex was at the booth chatting, and with gunter. x


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

ronnie cutler said:


> I have posted my pics into an album on my profile!!


Great pics mate, definitely going to try and make it there next year...


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

Extreme said:


> We were mental busy, thanks to all who dropped by and said hello.
> 
> Other than booths with Jay, Dennis Wolf, Phil Heath and Cormier we were busiest, Louise Rogers and James Thomson had their pictures taken more times than Cheryl Cole getting out a car with no knickers on!












I didn't catch the name of this guy on your booth?


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Cool Pics mate! I'm gutted I missed it, and you met Dorian as well!!!!!!!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Ronnie, that guy is Mr Universe runner up Shane Copley, known on here as Bodyworks.


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

i didn't drink all weekend, in fact i never drink, and i still look like that. i have a face for radio it seems.

it was a great weekend and a pleasure to work alongside some fantastic people and it was nice to speak with all the people that visited the extreme nutrition stand too.


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

check out this Youtube footage from the Saturaday ... especially 6:08 ther Terminator guy was awesome!!

[ame]





[/ame]


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

and Andy Haman was very entertaining ... you couldn't not watch!

[ame]



[/ame]


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

Extreme said:


> Ronnie, that guy is Mr Universe runner up Shane Copley, known on here as Bodyworks.


just watched Bodyworks on Sky Active Channel at NABBA 2009 ...

awesome physique!






are you hoping to be at this years BodyPower Expo Shane?


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

ha, well keep your eye out for the NABBA Universe 2010 on the active channel, i finish one place higher in that one.

I will be at the Bodypower expo mate, hanging out with all the beautiful people on the Extreme Nutrition stand. Make sure you swing by and say hello.


----------

